# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  βουτα

## n-i-k-o-s

δείτε εδώ ένα βίντεο με βουτά.θεωρούνται τα κορυφαία περιστέρια του θεάματος. τα συγκεκριμένα είναι ανεβατορια.το βίντεο είναι από Κοζάνη που φημίζεται για τα περιστέρια του θεάματος.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyPLmu1q ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ και άλλα βίντεο με βούτα από την Βέροια.http://www.kamalis.gr/index.php?option= ... &Itemid=28

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ βίντεο με βούτα από δράμα.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsZ2izHMkG4

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ δείτε πως καρφώσανε και εξαφανίστηκαν.η βούτα πετάει σε μεγάλο ύψος που μερικές φόρες δεν τα πιάνει ανθρωπινό μάτι.ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙA  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a71AWe03 ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

μέχρι και βιβλίο βγάλανε για αυτά τα κορυφαία περιστέρια του θεάματος  http://www.voutes.gr/index.htm

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εχω αρχισει να ερωτευομαι ΚΑΙ τα περιστερια...βουτες,ταχυδρο  μους...εκπληκτικη και η ιστορια του φιλου που το περιστερι τους γυρισε πολυ ασχημα τραυματισμενο...

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ ένα ακόμα βίντεο με περιστέρια βούτα.είναι από Κατερίνη http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSBmDlLs ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ σας δείχνω τα ανεβατορια για να έχετε μια εικόνα πως ανεβαίνουν ψηλά.δείτε τα φτερά τους οταν ανεβαίνουν  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPUCWQE7 ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ ένα βίντεο που κάνει και περιγραφεί και εξηγεί.είναι από διαγωνισμό.πολύ καλά βούτα έχει ο ιδιοκτήτης  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCAJqb2k ... re=related

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

να πούμε και δυο ακόμα λογία για τα βουτά.αυτό το περιστέρι είναι τέτοια η ράτσα του που οταν το πετάς το πρώτο που κάνει είναι να πάει όσο πιο ψηλά μπορεί.αυτό το έχει έμφυτο μέσα του.και τα βουτα χοριζοντε σε κατηγοριες.π.χ.τα ανεβατορια για παραδηγμα μολις αρχίσουν να πετάνε ανεβαίνουν κάθετα στον ουρανό.κάνουν την ουρά βεντάλια και το φτερό τους πάει σαν τα φτερά της πεταλούδας.δηλ.όλο μαζί το περιστέρι πετάει κατακόρυφα χωρίς να κάνει κύκλους.αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να καταναλώνουν μεγάλη ενεργεία.είδατε το βίντεο που έβαλα που μόλις πέσαν κρέμασαν τα φτερά και ήταν λαχανιασμένα.αυτό το κατακόρυφο ανέβασμα τα κάνει και πολύ εύκολους στόχους στα γεράκια.όταν πέφτουν θα ακούσατε τον ήχο που κάνουν που σχίζουν τον αέρα.τα έχουν μέτρηση να πιάνουν ταχύτητα στο πέσιμο άνω των 230 χιλιόμετρων.άλλη κατηγορία στα βουτά είναι τα σουλούπια κ.α.όλα είναι το ίδιο εντυπωσιακά.και σίγουρα αυτή η ράτσα περιστεριών είναι μοναδική και την κάνει να είναι το δημοφιλέστερο περιστέρι.

----------


## lazaros

Σουλούπι δεν είναι κατηγορία,χρώμα είναι.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καλα ειναι απιστευτες ετσι...χανονται μεσα στα συνεφα και μετα ουτε που καταλαβενεις για ποτε κατεβενουν...απλα τις βλεπεις μπροστα σου...καταπληκτικο...πραγματ  ικα περιστερια θεαματος...

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ σας δείχνω όλα σχεδόν τα βουτά.είναι η στακτή  ντουσκες η μαύρες με άσπρη ουρά και άσπρα μάτια τα σουλούπια (που χωρίζονται σε μαυροσουλουπια και ασπροσουλουπια).έχει επίσης και της μαβιμπασκες που δεν βρήκα φώτο, αν βρω στο μέλλον θα της βάλω και εκείνες.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ντουσκες η καρακανατια λέγονται από της μαύρες ρίγες που έχουν στα φτερά τους.δείτε εδώ.

----------


## lazaros

Ντούσκες δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει,(Βορ.Ελλαδίτική ονομασία).
Αλλά ποιός σου είπε ότι καρακανάτια είναι οι μαύρες ρίγες-μπάρες που έχουν στα φτερά.
Βούτα καρακανάτα λέγεται το περιστέρι που έχει άσπρες πένες στο ένα(μονόπαντη) ή και στα δύο φτερά.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

όχι Νεκτάριε.με της άσπρες πένες τα λένε ΣΙΣΚΑΝΑΤΙΑ(εδώ στην β.Ελλάδα).πάλη σου λέω.ότι ανάλογα με της περιοχές της χώρας μας διαφέρουν οι ονομασίες.αν δεις το βίντεο που έβαλα από Βέροια αναφέρει αυτός που σχολιάζει την βούτα καρακανατη.και γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τη εννοεί.ακόμα και τα ταχυδρομικά που έχουν άσπρες πένες και αυτά έτσι τα λένε.(σε αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό έχει δοθεί αυτή η ονομασία αν έχεις καπιον φίλο περιστερά βορειοελλαδίτη ρώτα να δεις ότι είναι έτσι πως σου το λέω)αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου μικρή σημασία έχει.μπορώ να σου δείξω φώτο περιστέρι που εδώ είναι τα γνωστά γαλατσια και νότια τα λένε καπλάνια.αλλά δεν θα πιαστούμε με τέτοιες ιδιαιτερότητες γιατί έχουν μικρή σημασία.

----------


## lazaros

Θα σου πρωτείνω το βιβλίο του Ιωάννη Κυπραίου 
''Οι βούτες''
Τηλ.210-5028231
Δεν το πουλάει σε βιβλιοπολεία αλλά ο ίδιος.
Για να δεις της σωστές ονομασίες.
Έχει τα πάντα για της βούτες και γενικά για περιστέρια.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

για ακόμα μια φορά Νεκτάριε περνάς την συζήτηση σε ανούσια πράγματα που πήραν ουσία και όλοι μαζί ζούμε μια μεγάλη συνουσία.κρίμα,όχι δεν θα δώσω σημασία ούτε βάλω το τοπικιστικό πάνω από όλα.σου εξήγησα ότι πολλά χαρακτηριστικά περιστεριών ανάλογα με τα μέρη της χώρας μας τα λένε και διαφορετικά.(έχω αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ στο παρελθόν ότι καπια χαρακτηριστικά περιστεριών στην γλωσσά των περιστεραδων διαφέρουν οι ονομασίες από διάφορα μέρη της χώρας μας).μου λες να δω τον συγκεκριμένο.τρέχα γύρευε.εγώ περιμένω από εσένα να μας πεις καπια πράγματα για το θέμα που άνοιξα(βούτα).π.χ.πέταγμα,βε  λτίωση,διατροφή,διασταυρώσ  εις και τη αποτελέσματα φέρνουν κ.α.ώστε να κάνουμε έναν διάλογο εποικοδομητικό και τα μελή να αποκτήσουν μια εικόνα.κρίμα πιάνεσαι με μικρότητες ανούσιες.αντί να αναπτύξεις μια θεματολογία και να αναπτύξεις αναλυτικά ένα θέμα για ακόμα μια φορά βγαίνεις οφσάιντ.(άλλα αν θες σου θυμίζω ότι οι πρωταθλητές Ελλάδος σε περιστέρια θεάματος, η ταχυδρομικά. είναι από βόρεια Ελλάδα).ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΎΩ ΌΤΙ Δύστυχος ΔΕΝ Έχεις ΙΔΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΈΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΊΣΑΙ Ένας Άσχετος.που ότι γράφεις είναι πληροφορίες από το διαδίκτυο(ποτέ δεν έχεις βάλει φώτο από περιστέρια σου αυτές οι φώτο που έχεις βάλει της έχεις από το p.b.που έκλεισε δηλ από π.χ. εποχή.δεν μας έχεις δείξει βίντεο από πετάγματα τίποτα.αμφιβάλω αν έχεις καν περιστέρια και αυτές οι φώτο  μπορεί να είναι από άλλους περιστεραδες φίλους σου.

----------


## lazaros

Πιστεύω οι ιδιοκτήτες αυτού του φόρουμ να μην αφήσουν να πέσει τόσο το επίπεδο.

Οι άνθρωποι που ξέρουν 5 πράγματα από περιστέρια θα καταλάβουν ποιός είναι ο άσχετος.

Αν μπείς στην ιστοσελίδα μου θα δεις τα κουμάσια μου και τα περιστέρια μου.

Να βγάλω βίντεο? Δεν έχω κάμερα και γιατί να αγοράσω?

Αυτοί που βγάζουν βίντεο (οι πιο πολλοί) είναι εμποράκια που θέλουν να πουλήσουν το εμπόρευμα τους.

Όσο για το ποιός έχει της καλύτερες βούτες η Β.Ελλάδα ή η Αθήνα η πλάστιγα θα σου έλεγα ότι γέρνει πρός την Αθήνα.

Τα καλύτερα περιστέρια που κυκλοφορούσαν κάποτε στην Επαρχία έχουν έρθει Αθήνα.

Όσο για τους ταχυδρόμους, στην Β.Ελλάδα ''τρέχεται'' εκατοντάδες.Στην Αθήνα όλοι και όλοι είναι 11.Στο πρωτάθλημα που έκανε ο Ασλανίδης (που ήθελες να πάρεις μέρος) στους 10 πρώτους Άσσους, οι 3 είναι ξένοι, στους υπόλοιπους 7 έλληνες και ΠΡΩΤΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ είναι δύο Αθηναίοι ο Σενεκίδης Κώστας και ο Βεντούρης Μάρκος.

Υ.Γ. Ο πρωταθλητής του 09 της Αθήνας ο Νικολόπουλος Γιάννης δεν πήρε μέρος.
Ρώτα στον Σύλλογο σου τι εστί Νικολόπουλος.

----------


## tasrek

*Παιδιά δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν οι προσωπικές σας διαφορές. Αν θέλετε λύστε τις με πμ. Αν δεν έχετε τίποτα να προσθέσετε επί του θέματος σταματήστε εδώ.*

----------


## Antigoni87

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, αρκετά μέλη του φόρουμ δε γνωρίζουμε τίποτα για αυτά τα είδη περιστεριών, ούτε τα ονόματά τους ούτε τις ικανότητές τους, και αυτά μας ενδιαφέρει να μάθουμε! Όπως έγινε και με τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια. Το παρόν θέμα έτσι όπως εξελίσσεται δεν προσφέρει κάτι σε αυτόν που θα θελήσει να μάθει πληροφορίες.

Αν θέλετε να είναι χρήσιμο το θέμα στους μη γνώστες και όχι προσωπική αντιπαράθεση, θα χαρούμε να διαβάσουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Για τα υπόλοιπα, τα οποία μάλιστα δεν καταλαβαίνουμε  ::  , συνεχίστε με πμ όπως είπε ο Τάσος παραπάνω.

Ευχαριστώ!  ::

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω και επαυξανω.εδω ειστε για να δωσετε τις γνωσεις σας.την ιστοσελιδα δεν την ενδιαφερουν τα συλλογικα και δεν αποδεχεται  ατυχεις (ελπιζω πανω στα νευρα σας )εκφρασεις που μπορει να διαβασουν και νεα παιδια.εδω δεν ειμαστε να κανουμε ουτε επιδειξη γνωσεων (μονο παραθεση ) ,ουτε να κρινουμε δυναμικοτητα συλλογων.οσο ειναι δυνατον ο καθενας οτι υποστηριζει καλα ειναι να το λεει με στοιχεια .λαζαρε ειπες για καποιο βιβλιο.αν ειναι απο ατομο κοινα αποδεκτο στο χωρο για την εγκυροτητα του θα μπορουσες να μας πεις τι λεει και οχι να ζητας να το παρει ο νικος για να μαθει.πως θα μαθουν ολοι οσοι θα μπουν στο φορουμ ψαχνοντας πχ στο google για τις ονομασιες που λετε;

παιδια η υγειης αντιπαραθεση σας μονο γονιμη μπορει να ειναι για το  φορουμ .καθε αλλη συμπεριφορα που θα ειναι σε κοντρα των κανονισμων δεν θα επιτραπει.

σας ευχαριστουμε για τα οσα εχουμε μαθει μεχρι τωρα .σεβαστειτε την μεχρι τωρα μικρη ή μεγαλη προσφορα σας στην παρεα μας

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

τη να πω ότι και να πω λίγο είναι κρίμα.προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω ότι καπια χαρακτηριστικά διαφέρουν οι ονομασίες από μέρος σε μέρος της χώρας μας.άλλα που να καταλάβει.έχω ταξιδεύσει σε τόσα μέρη της Ελλάδας και έχω μιλήσει με πολλούς περιστεραδες.ναι κάθε περιοχή χρησιμοποιεί την δικές τους ονομασίες σε καπια χαρακτηριστικά.το εξηγώ αυτό εδώ και τόση ώρα.χρειαστήκαμε να γράψουμε τρις σελίδες για ένα πράγμα που είναι μικρής σημασίας.αλλά που να καταλάβει τόσο ξέρη, άσχετος.θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε εγκυκλοπαίδειες ήμαρτον σταματάει η λογική και αρχίζει η βλακεία.ενώ μπορούν να γραφτούν χίλια δυο άλλα που ένας αναγνώστης θα μπορούσε να αποκόμιση καπια πράγματα.καταστράφηκε το θέμα και ανηκτοικανε θέματα άσχετα.μιλάει ότι πέφτει το επίπεδο. μπορούν να δουν οι αναγνώστες ποίος ρίχνει το επίπεδο σε κάθε θέμα και ποιος γράφει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες ώστε να μάθουν τα μελή τα περιστέρια.αλλά τη να πω τόσο τον κόβει.παραπληροφορεί με τα αποτελέσματα τον αγώνων που έκανε ένας ιδιώτης για να δόση εικόνα λάθος προς τα έξω.(τα αποτελέσματα της ομοσπονδίας δεν μετράνε).ας ήταν μια φορά να δόση πληροφορίες για το πως ένας νέος που θέλει να ασχοληθεί με περιστέρια τη πρέπει να κάνει.απολύτως τίποτα.είναι τόσο δύσκολο στο 2010 να δείξεις ένα βίντεο με τόσα κινητά κ.α.πάλη φτηνές δικαιολογίες.δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να πω κιαλα γιατί ότι και να πεις τζάμπα τα λες αλλά  καπιοι άνθρωποι και εκατό χρόνια να ασχολούνται με περιστέρια δεν θα μάθουν ποτέ τίποτα γιατί δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν.έχουν πάρει ένα κομπιούτερ και μέσα από εκεί γράφουν οτι βρουν.αλίμονο στους περιστεραδες που βγήκαν από τα κομπιούτερ.στο μέλλον δεν επιθυμώ κανένα διάλογο με το συγκεκριμένο μέλος.τον έχω διαγράψει και παραβλέπονται τα γραπτά του.γιατί δεν μπορώ να δώσω σε έναν ασκετο να καταλάβει.συνεχίζω να γράφω για τα περιστέρια και τα μέλη θα μπορούν να διαβάζουν το τη γράφω.τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------

